# My brother's black coyote mount...



## whackmaster (Oct 23, 2001)

He just got it back. It's in my Gallery. I can't post a pic for some odd reason.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks great. That is one cool mount. Did he get that here in Michigan?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

VERY NICE!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Great mount


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Very cool animal!


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

How much was this mount? Who did it?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Cool Coyote and Mount! 

Thanks-


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice!

Was his pic in FUR FISH GAME awhile back?


----------



## whackmaster (Oct 23, 2001)

Yeah, I think his mount turned out great. A guy out of Davison mounted it for him. I don't know what he paid. No, his pic wasn't in any publication or anything. It was taken in Lapeer County.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a small wolf with that coloring very cool

AW


----------



## Bowfin1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Outstanding!!


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

very cool!!!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

The fan mount on the wall is not to shabby either. Did he do that himself?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Beautiful animal!!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Whackmaster,
How many times has your Bro been asked if he mounted his old dog sparky? Most non-outdoors people have a hard time telling the difference between a regular color coyote and a domestic, let alone a unique coyote like your bro's/
once again great mount and coyote!
BVW-


----------



## whackmaster (Oct 23, 2001)

Hey BVW! Funny you should ask. Everyone at my brother's work is saying it looks like a tame dog, and they didn't like the mount. It's funny because it just shows how little they know about things like this. It's frustrating because he knows how cool and rare it is, but they do not. Makes you not want to show those people you know will not understand. 

It was my brother's first snare set, and at a first glance, he was worried he had trapped a tame dog. When looking at the animal closer, it was obvious that it wasn't a tame animal.


----------

